# Probleme im Teich



## nightjogger (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich ein Problem.

Ich habe am letzten WE ca. 70 __ Kröten aus meinem Teich gefischt, und in einem Naturschutzgebiet an einem großen Teich wieder ausgesetzt.

Nun habe habe ich aber ohne Ende Kaulquappen im Teich, und alles was ich auf keinen Fall wieder haben möchte, sind Kröten.
Meine 12, ca. 15 cm großen Goldfische lassen die Dinger in Ruhe, also kaufte ich heute noch 12 __ Sonnenbarsche in ca. 10 cm dazu, in der Hoffnung das sie Hunger auf Kaulquappen haben.

Mein Teich ist ca. 7 x 5 und 2,5 m tief an der tiefsten Stelle.
Meint Ihr die __ Barsche schaffen die Kaulquppen ?

Ein paar Kröten sind ok, aber Duzente möchte ich wirklich nicht haben.
danke vorab

Andreas


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

willkommen bei uns.

Problem? __ Kröten bleiben doch nur zur Eiablage im Teich, dann trollen sie sich wieder. Und die Kaulquappen richten keinen Schaden an, sie raspeln nur die Algenteppiche ab. Sie machen keinen Lärm, sie fressen keine Fische und wenn sie erwachsen sind, vertilgen sie jede Menge Ungeziefer im Garten. Wo ist also das Problem? Du hast Natur im Teich, das ist doch klasse.

Mit dem Umsetzen der Kröten hast Du dich übrigens strafbar gemacht. Amphibien sind bei uns ganzjährig geschützt, das verbringen in andere Gewässer ist nicht erlaubt. Und bedeutet für diese standorttreuen Tiere auch oft den Tod, da sie in der Regel versuchen, zur Eiablage ihr eigenes Geburtsgewässer zu erreichen.

So, nachdem wir das geklärt hätten, trotzdem viel Spaß mit und bei uns. Und vielleicht hast Du ja mal ein richtiges Problem, dann helfen wir Dir gerne.


----------



## chromis (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt einigen auf den Schlips trete, aber vielleicht denken ein paar andere doch mal drüber nach...

Weltweit sind die Amphibien akut vom Aussterben bedroht. Mehr als 100 Arten sind innerhalb kurzer Zeit unwiderruflich schon von unserem Planeten verschwunden. Auch ich selbst registriere an meinem Wohnort einen deutlichen Rückgang von Erd- und __ Wechselkröte sowie Laubfrosch. 
Ursachen sind Zerstörung von Lebensraum, intensive Landwirtschaft, Einsatz amphibienschädigender Mittel wie Z.B. Round-up und eine bislange fast nicht zu bekämpfende Pilzkrankheit.

Obwohl __ Kröten zu den nützlichsten Gartenbewohnern überhaupt zählen und eh nur für eine kurze Zeit des Jahres im Wasser leben, freut sich der Gartenteichbesitzer nicht, diesen Tieren ein Ersatzbiotop bieten zu können. Nein, diesen ekligen, warzigen Viechern muss doch irgendwie der Zugang zum Teich zu verhindern sein. Ich muss mich immer wieder wundern wie wenig Naturverständnis selbst Garten und Teichbesitzer manchmal aufbringen können können.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich fröhliche Krötenvertreibung...

http://www.amphibianark.org/German/index.htm


----------



## nightjogger (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

Tja, vielen Dank für die Antworten, irgendwie sehe ich die Sache jetzt aus einer anderen Sicht 

Ich werde den restlichen 10 oder 20 __ Kröten die noch da sind ab heute ein neues Zuhause bieten, in meinem Garten,mögen sie sich dort wohlfühlen und Mücken jagen.

Danke Leute

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*



nightjogger schrieb:


> ...
> und habe gleich ein Problem.



Stimmt du hast ein Problem 
Das liegt allerdings nicht an den __ Kröten,sondern an deinem Verständnis von Natur und Umwelt. 



nightjogger schrieb:


> ...Meint Ihr die __ Barsche schaffen die Kaulquppen ?



Na,hoffentlich nicht. 
Man hätte sich vor dem Kauf der Barsche vll. erkundigen können.

@ Rainer
Dein Denkansatz ist falsch.
Nicht alle Garten- und Teichbesitzer haben primär an Natur gedacht.
Deswegen wurde auch der Name "Ziergarten" od. "Zierteich" erfunden.
Und da hat Natur nix zu suchen. :crazy


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*



nightjogger schrieb:


> Tja, vielen Dank für die Antworten, irgendwie sehe ich die Sache jetzt aus einer anderen Sicht
> 
> Ich werde den restlichen 10 oder 20 __ Kröten die noch da sind ab heute ein neues Zuhause bieten, in meinem Garten,mögen sie sich dort wohlfühlen und Mücken jagen.
> 
> ...



toll


----------



## chromis (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

Hallo Eugen,

auch mein Garten ist ein künstliches Gebilde, geschaffen um mir eine Menge Arbeit zu machen, meinen Augen optischen Genuss zu verschaffen und um mich ab und zu ein wenig im Liegestuhl zu erholen. 
Natürlicher und für die meisten Tiere und Pflanzen weitaus besser wäre ein vollkommen verwildertes Grundstück, da muss ich gar keine Ausreden suchen.

Allerdings versuche ich, trotzdem den Tieren im Garten ein Refugium zu geben und nicht gleich jede Art zu bekämpfen und mich auch ausserhalb meines Gartens für die Natur einzusetzen und sie so wenig wie möglich zu schädigen.


----------



## danyvet (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

@ chromis, nightjogger und alle anderen:

ich kann chromis nur zustimmen, ich bin jetzt schon traurig, dass die quappis nicht das ganze jahr über da sind, denn sie erledigen den teichputz zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit. schade, dass nur drei __ kröten bei mir gelaicht haben, aber dafür, dass mein teich erst seit letztem sommer da ist, ist das schon mal ganz ganz super. und nächstes jahr werden es ja hoffentlich mehr, wenn ein paar von den hunderten von __ quappe überleben und wiederkommen, ähm...naja, die werden ja erst in 3-4 jahren geschlechtsreif...hmm.. dann eben erst in ein paar jahren mehr algenvernichter 
das einzige, vor dem ich schon ein bissl bammel hab, ist die zeit, wenn die kleinen minikrötls auswandern. ich will ja keine zertreten, will aber doch auch meinen garten ein bissi nützen. vielleicht sollt ich bis dahin lernen, wie man mit __ stelzen geht 
die schönsten tiere sind kröten meiner meinung nach auch nicht, aber sie bereichern meine freizeit enorm und ich bin wirklich voll beglückt, dass sie da sind. da gibt es sooo viel zu schauen (abgesehen von den molchen). ich lieg am wochenende den ganzen tag nur am steg und glotz in den teich. hab schon sonnenbrand am rücken


----------



## chromis (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

Hi,



> die schönsten tiere sind __ kröten meiner meinung nach auch nicht


 Hässlich sind die aber auch nicht

Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines 
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o128187/Camouflage
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o47511/Kreuzkröte+(Bufo+calamita)


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*



Wunderschöne Tiere. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/41332&d=1239488253
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/41329&d=1239488253
Er war erfolgreich. 
Man erkennt ihn an den Flecken unterhalb des rechten Auges.

Unterdessen hat das nächtliche Zirpen anscheinend schon ein Ende gefunden. Am Sa. wurde noch ein Wechsel-Kröterich gesichtet.


----------



## klaus e (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Probleme im Teich*

@ Krötenfreunde & -feinde,
wie schon von anderen erwähnt, steht auch die "blöde" Kröte unter Artenschutz. 
Als vor zwei Wochen "Prinz Rrrrrolllooo" sein dezentes und temporäres Quartier im Teich bezog, war er der __ Star der Familie und der Nachbarschaft. Nach 3 Tagen sehnsüchtigen Quakens und Rollens fand er eine Gefährtin, lebte drei weitere Tage orgiastisch und verschwand ...:smoki
Sowohl auf der Hin- als auch der Rückreise hat sich "Prinz __ Erdkröte" an __ Schnecken und anderem Getier gestärkt und wir sagen DANKE!
Ob ne Kröte bei Heidi Klum den ersten Platz belegen würde, möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Aber mal ehrlich, Robert de Niro ist trotz seiner Augen auch nicht so der Knaller, oder  ??
Meint jedenfalls 
Klaus E

PS: Jetzt wollte ich noch vier Bilder einstellen, bin aber wohl zu blöd dazu ...
Nächster Versuch am Mittwoch, bin bis dahin on tour... 
PPS: Wer scrollt hat mehr vom Leben .. aber hat es auch funktioniert???


----------

